# Rachel1



## rachel1 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi All,

The Epicurean, by Charles Ranhofer: I inherited an amazing (and enormous, 1183 pgs) cookbook called The Epicurean, by Charles Ranhofer (former chef of Delmonico's from 1862-1894). Copyright 1920. Just curious about this book. Value? Importance in the culinary world? You can tell I'm an amature. Any info. would be appreciated. Thanks, Rachel


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hi Rachel, I have never heard of that book but did find something regarding after a quick google search. Apparently Chef, Charles Ranhofer, who ran the kitchen of Delmonico's restaurant in New York City 1862 - 1894. Have you started digging into the book? I am curious if it is an interesting read. I would imagine many of the recipes like from Escoffier are not practical for today's kitchen. It is amazing though to read about how they cooked back then. Escoffier was tourneying truffles for goodness sake. I think if a chef saw you tourneying truffles he would kick you out of the kitchen.


----------



## rachel1 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Nicko,

Yes, I looked up the cookbook, The Epicurean, online also. The book has 1183 pages worth of recipes! And yes, they are from times past and also for large groups of people. It's interesting to brouse. But since I won't be making a Plum Cake or Pheasant anytime soon, it's not that practical.  I've also found hand written recipes inside, that someone left in the book. One is for Shrimp Creole. Too bad the chef did not sign the hand written recipe.  Thanks for your reply.Rachel


----------

